# About that Trump supporter that burned a Black Church in MS....



## RedLion (Sep 23, 2015)

Was there ever any doubt?









Remember that Black church Mississippi Trump voters supposedly burned down? Yeah, they caught the perp | BizPac Review


----------



## Camel923 (Aug 13, 2014)

As with any communist/socialist/progressive/liberal: the ends justify the means. He tried to kill to birds with one act: get the beast elected and attack Christianity.


----------



## Camel923 (Aug 13, 2014)

Maybe I commented a bit soon. The suspect was a member of the congregation. https://www.washingtonpost.com/news...ked-police-say/?tid=hybrid_collaborative_1_na. Then again the Washington Compost is not known for being truthful.


----------



## Illini Warrior (Jan 24, 2015)

Camel923 said:


> As with any communist/socialist/progressive/liberal: the ends justify the means. He tried to kill to birds with one act: get the beast elected and attack Christianity.


he was using Trump and the whities for an excuse - he had some personal grudge against the church? - minister? - congregational member? - just plain nutz ....


----------



## RedLion (Sep 23, 2015)

Illini Warrior said:


> he was using Trump and the whities for an excuse - he had some personal grudge against the church? - minister? - congregational member? - just plain nutz ....


I think that it was a much simpler reason courtesy of the left....


----------



## Targetshooter (Dec 4, 2015)

RedLion said:


> I think that it was a much simpler reason courtesy of the left....
> 
> View attachment 33137


A very good chance your right .


----------



## Smitty901 (Nov 16, 2012)

All the attacks are proving to be faked or done by anti trump people trying to blame others . But we knew that.


----------



## SOCOM42 (Nov 9, 2012)

The attacks and blame deflection will continue, they hope everyone will believe and hate Donald and all of us..


----------



## Slippy (Nov 14, 2013)

The evil of the left is relentless and will continue at a rapid rate over the coming years.


----------



## OakOwl (Nov 7, 2016)

Slippy said:


> The evil of the left is relentless and will continue at a rapid rate over the coming years.


People are evil it's every single group. You can pick a group and there will be an example of evils things done in its name.

Sent from my SM-G935F using Tapatalk


----------



## Slippy (Nov 14, 2013)

No. Wrong again.



OakOwl said:


> People are evil it's every single group. You can pick a group and there will be an example of evils things done in its name.
> 
> Sent from my SM-G935F using Tapatalk


----------



## OakOwl (Nov 7, 2016)

Slippy said:


> No. Wrong again.


Lol thanks for the good laugh I needed one before supper.

Sent from my SM-G935F using Tapatalk


----------



## Slippy (Nov 14, 2013)

OakOwl said:


> Lol thanks for the good laugh I needed one before supper.
> 
> Sent from my SM-G935F using Tapatalk



View attachment 33178


----------



## OakOwl (Nov 7, 2016)

Slippy said:


> View attachment 33178


Back to personal attacks because you cannot think any anything to back up your opinion again Slippy? Have another temper tantrum. NO! You're Wrong!

Sent from my SM-G935F using Tapatalk


----------



## Denton (Sep 18, 2012)

Looks like Slippy has been owned!


----------



## OakOwl (Nov 7, 2016)

Denton said:


> Looks like Slippy has been owned!


I like Slippy and respect his opinion. It's just annoying when he has to resort to personal attacks.

Sent from my SM-G935F using Tapatalk


----------



## Denton (Sep 18, 2012)

OakOwl said:


> I like Slippy and respect his opinion. It's just annoying when he has to resort to personal attacks.
> 
> Sent from my SM-G935F using Tapatalk


Sshhh; enjoy the moment. I am! :vs_closedeyes:


----------



## Slippy (Nov 14, 2013)

View attachment 33186

:tango_face_wink:
(PS, @OakOwl is A-OK with me too. She's actually fun to spar with. )


----------

